# Fireworks - Wieso Zeilenumbruch?



## chuvak (19. Dezember 2006)

Ich will in Fireworks 8 eine Schaltfläche erstellen. Als Standarttext "Button" eingestellt. Wenn ich es durch ein längeres Wort erstetzen will, wird automatisch ein Zeilenumbruch eingefügt. Aus "Startseite" wird "Starts
eite" (oder so ähnlich). Wie kann ich den Zeilenumbruch entfernen?

/// edit Mod: verschoben nach Sonstige Grafikprogramme


----------

